# Snake petting



## olem1752 (19 d ago)

Hi i am thanking to pet snake so which one you suggest me which snake is good to get


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

olem1752 said:


> Hi i am thanking to pet snake so which one you suggest me which snake is good to get


This forum is filled with similar posts to yours... and you'll get the same answer. How the F*** do we know..... especially with such a vague one line post. It's a personal choice... post up a short list of what you like, the space you have and your current circumstances (living at home with parents, own place but rented or purchased - all makes a difference)


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

olem1752 said:


> Hi i am thanking to pet snake so which one you suggest me which snake is good to get


Hello thanking,

I suggest visiting a local pet shop and asking them about what snake species they have and what they recommend. Then coming back for more specific questions for us.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

olem1752 said:


> Hi i am thanking to pet snake so which one you suggest me which snake is good to get


It all depends on lots of different factors- what size snake, what environment ie desert, rain forest, hot/cool temporal, tropical, terrestrial, arboreal etc.


----------



## olem1752 (19 d ago)

wilkinss77 said:


> It all depends on lots of different factors- what size snake, what environment ie desert, rain forest, hot/cool temporal, tropical, terrestrial, arboreal etc.


noted i am new to these so petting snake in home will be my first time


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

olem1752 said:


> noted i am new to these so petting snake in home will be my first time


Snakes are not "petting" animals.
I think you need to do a LOT of research before anything else. You need to learn the very basics of snake husbandry, behaviour and biology before even thinking about what species to keep.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

''Petting snake'' Hate to be that person but if you want an animal you can pet get a dog, cat or even a bunny.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> ''Petting snake'' Hate to be that person but if you want an animal you can pet get a dog, cat or even a bunny.


Exactly


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

olem1752 said:


> noted i am new to these so petting snake in home will be my first time


Don't.
Just do not.
You have no knowledge of these amazing animals full stop.
Go and learn about them first. 
Then come and ask questions


----------



## ghadoorustadjanibaba (20 d ago)

i think he ask about snake tank in his home


----------



## olem1752 (19 d ago)

sorry for late answer my net gone down yes i am going to build a snake tank for my room


----------



## ghadoorustadjanibaba (20 d ago)

olem1752 said:


> sorry for late answer my net gone down yes i am going to build a snake tank for my room


no issue now fist check which size tank you need to build in you room then you will get more about snakes from members i am not expert on snakes but i saw my friends snake tank i will upload pic if i get it from my friend


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ghadoorustadjanibaba said:


> i think he ask about snake tank in his home


Agreed, I think he means 'keep snake as a pet' in poor English.


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

OP, you have a lot of questions to ask yourself before going down this road. there are vast numbers of reptiles that people got and then realised its not what they thought it would be. take your time and be very certain you understand what you want and how much work/money it will be.
find out if you have a reptile friendly vet in the area, you will need one and they can be a problem to find. poor treatment of a problem can wind up costing the life of the snake or a lot of money, it is very very worthwhile.
go round as many pet shops as you can without buying anything. just see the animals, ask questions see if there are any you can try handling if they are agreeable. 
spend some time with thermometers and hygrometers to find out what the resting temps of your room is. if the room is really cold then a tropical species may give you problems, or if its really humid then a desert species may be hard. the closer you can get to normal conditions the easier your life will be, the further away you get the harder/more expensive things will get. the "best pet snake" lists may not apply to your situation. you might find that the normal species that appear are not as good a fit as something a little more unusual. make the right choice, not necessarily the cheap choice.
dont just go on what a pet shop says. i have heard so many times that people got things like egg eating snakes based around stupid advice given by people who just wanted to get rid of the animal. do your own research, or try and find someone who can help you make sure you get a healthy and well suited animal. if things like a hognose appeal to you then read up on some of the threads about their venom.

most of all, figure out what you want from this. you can get some species that are quite relaxed but they will never be a cuddly pet. they do not like being handled as a rule, though you can still have nice interactions. you could effectively treat them like a fish tank, in that you dont handle but watch them and go in to feed and clean you will need to handle dead mice, though some species will call for particular prey and you will need to find out if you can actually get that. there will be times they will panic you and cause you stress because they are hard to read at first. 
if you want something that will be excited to see you and keen to have a fuss then reptiles are not what you are expecting. if you want a fascinating pet that can give you up to 30 years of enjoyment, a deep natural history to learn and adapt to, a massive amount of fun designing enclosures and new decor and when set up with a considered natural set up you can observe a wide range of fascinating behaviour. 

they can be very rewarding animals to live with but its a lot more to consider than youtube videos lead you to believe. we cannot really recommend you a species off the cuff as there is just so many things that affect that choice. figure out your environment, draw up a list of species that take your fancy and then thin it down to ones that will work. then we could probably offer advice that would actually help you along.


----------



## olem1752 (19 d ago)

spigotbush said:


> OP, you have a lot of questions to ask yourself before going down this road. there are vast numbers of reptiles that people got and then realised its not what they thought it would be. take your time and be very certain you understand what you want and how much work/money it will be.
> find out if you have a reptile friendly vet in the area, you will need one and they can be a problem to find. poor treatment of a problem can wind up costing the life of the snake or a lot of money, it is very very worthwhile.
> go round as many pet shops as you can without buying anything. just see the animals, ask questions see if there are any you can try handling if they are agreeable.
> spend some time with thermometers and hygrometers to find out what the resting temps of your room is. if the room is really cold then a tropical species may give you problems, or if its really humid then a desert species may be hard. the closer you can get to normal conditions the easier your life will be, the further away you get the harder/more expensive things will get. the "best pet snake" lists may not apply to your situation. you might find that the normal species that appear are not as good a fit as something a little more unusual. make the right choice, not necessarily the cheap choice.
> ...


if you can give list of snakes which i can buy or be in my snake tank


----------



## ghadoorustadjanibaba (20 d ago)

olem1752 said:


> if you can give list of snakes which i can buy or be in my snake tank


you should research more i will check the lists or some one maybe post it soon


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

olem1752 said:


> if you can give list of snakes which i can buy or be in my snake tank


We are going round in circles here aren't we.
Theres this thing called the Internet. And going to shops that sell reptiles. Using these, you can the fond out whats available local to you, and of those can learn how to care for them. You need to be able to provide the correct food, housing, heating, lighting and environment.
As a UK based forum, what is available to us my be different to what's available yo you. Don't forget too that in the US you have the Lacey Act which has a huge impact on what can and cannot be legally kept. There are also state laws that restrict what you can keep in any one state.
I only point this out as your account states you are from the US.


----------



## ghadoorustadjanibaba (20 d ago)

Ball Python.
Western Hog nose Snake
Rosy Boa
Garter Snake
Milk Snake
Gopher Snake
Carpet Python


----------



## ghadoorustadjanibaba (20 d ago)

these names i researched you can check these


----------



## olem1752 (19 d ago)

ian14 said:


> We are going round in circles here aren't we.
> Theres this thing called the Internet. And going to shops that sell reptiles. Using these, you can the fond out whats available local to you, and of those can learn how to care for them. You need to be able to provide the correct food, housing, heating, lighting and environment.
> As a UK based forum, what is available to us my be different to what's available yo you. Don't forget too that in the US you have the Lacey Act which has a huge impact on what can and cannot be legally kept. There are also state laws that restrict what you can keep in any one state.
> I only point this out as your account states you are from the US.


i will see local soon but suggest me which one will be good to buy


----------



## olem1752 (19 d ago)

ghadoorustadjanibaba said:


> these names i researched you can check these


i am checking these so which one should i get


----------



## ghadoorustadjanibaba (20 d ago)

its up to you and maybe some expert will tell you about this


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

olem1752 said:


> i will see local soon but suggest me which one will be good to buy


Ahhhhggg🤬
As has been repeatedly stated, 1) we don't know what's available to you and 2) you need to do some research first. That way, you'll find for yourself what is suitable for you.
Out of interest, how old are you? I ask because at the moment you are coming across very young, especially the way in which you are ignoring everything being said and still plowing on regardless.


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

olem1752 said:


> if you can give list of snakes which i can buy or be in my snake tank


i wouldnt give you a list as it depends on so many things. the only person who can make that choice is you and i beg you to make that decision based on research. if you are intending on rushing out to buy the first snake you can find based only on what someone will sell you then you are very likely to have a bad experience or do some unintentional harm to the animal. on top of that, we dont know where you are. some states have laws which prohibit the most common species so we could offer advice only for you to find that it would be illegal for you. 
snakes are great but they are a very varied group and a set up for one species may kill another. this is why we are recommending research. before choosing a species, learn a bit about how a vivarium works. ReptiFiles — Where Better Reptile Care Begins this has some good articles to read through and just get a feel for what is involved. 

if you do as we suggest, do some reading and do some checks on your situation, then the right species will become more and more obvious. 
if you simply want to pet/hold a snake then just go visit a pet shop and handle some under supervision and get it out of your system.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

olem1752 said:


> Hi i am thanking to pet snake so which one you suggest me which snake is good to get


OK, your posts suggest English is not your first language OR you're a youngster or have special needs. None of those are an issue, but the last 2 will mean extra thought needs to go into your decision. 

The first thing to ask is why a snake?
What are you expecting from the snake?
Do you have any experience with snakes?
What are the legal restrictions for snakes where you live?

Next, are you financially able to buy, feed and offer all necessary care for a snake that can live 20+ years? 
If yes, then how big a vivarium can you afford, outfit and ave the space for?

You need to answer all these questions before even thinking about snake choice. Without the answers no one can help with advice. So stop asking for ideas and please answer the questions people are asking. That way you'll get the best advice from the group.


----------



## jswtwinmom (24 d ago)

Swindinian said:


> Hello thanking,
> 
> I suggest visiting a local pet shop and asking them about what snake species they have and what they recommend. Then coming back for more specific questions for us.
> 
> Merry Christmas!





olem1752 said:


> i will see local soon but suggest me which one will be good to buy


Ball Pythons are popular for many reasons - do some online research and ask around pet stores, etc. I just got a beautiful young reddish-orange morph Florida King Snake because I’m a ‘little old lady’ & Ball Pythons get pretty big & can live a long time! Prince (or Princess)? is diurnal, fairly active, a good eater, & easy & fun to handle. Good luck!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys, my gut feeling is that the OP is trolling....and you guys are feeding him well, providing detailed posts with advice and repeated requests for information back results in just a simple one line rely if your lucky !


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Seems OP is not in USA but Pakistan.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Seems OP is not in USA but Pakistan.


Did occur to me that the OP might not be primarily English speaking.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Seems OP is not in USA but Pakistan.


Doest help that he has a US flag then, as that clearly suggests he is from the US. Which then makes me wonder why he has done that?
I would agree that this seems to be a troll account.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

So many inane posts 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

